# Game 69: Heat @ Rockets (TNT)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, March 22nd--9:30ET









Miami Heat
(52-16)

vs.









Houston Rockets
(39-27)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Steve Smith
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi
Qyntel Woods

</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Haslem is out, I'd imagine that we start Doleac. Zo will fill in his old bench minutes. After that, I don't know who. Maybe we activated Wang for Laettner on IL, but if not, maybe Shandon plays a little PF b/c we don't have anyone else...

atleast we're going against Clarence Weatherspoon @ only 6-7 and no real threat


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

First Game out this season for Haslem...Only Damon Jones of our starting five participating in every Heat Game so far!

It's gonna be a tough game and we had a long break since the last game (to me it seemed like a week...)!
I predict:
Heat 110
-
Rockets 103


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Tough game, but I have confidence in the Heat... and Zo of course.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Haslem has a grade 1 seperation and is questionable for tonight

hopefully he gives it a go. Zo and Wang as our only backups does not sound promising at all. And this IS a big game. We are still tied in the loss column with Pheonix and that means every loss is magnified


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

The absence of Haslem is unfortunate, but I think we can definitely pull something together and win the game. We've beaten the Rockets before, albeit at home, and I don't see why we shouldn't do it again to continue our double-digit winning streak.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Alonzo vs. Mutombo and Jeff Van Gundy. :biggrin: 

I hope Haslem plays this game game because we will need him alot but this provides Zo an oppurnity of what he can do in important minutes.

We needthis win bad so we can claim the #1 best record in the NBA.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

The Rockets are one of the most inconsistent teams in the NBA. Sometimes they go on 8 game winning streaks, other times they go on 5 game losing streaks. You can never know what the Rockets will put out of their bag, I hope we really win this game.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Im really hoping that Zo will get 16-20 minutes at PF/C!

We're gonna need D.J. to step up tonight!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I expect a loss, especially if Haslem can't play like himself. We are due for a loss anyway, and it could wake us up for the Suns game on Friday. We really need to keep pace with them if we want home court, and I think we need it if we reach the Finals. Maybe TMac will shoot like crap, and Shaq will go off on Yao, and DWade scores 30, and the Heat will find a way to win.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> *I expect a loss, especially if Haslem can't play like himself.* We are due for a loss anyway, and it could wake us up for the Suns game on Friday. We really need to keep pace with them if we want home court, and I think we need it if we reach the Finals. Maybe TMac will shoot like crap, and Shaq will go off on Yao, and DWade scores 30, and the Heat will find a way to win.


Why?

They're without Juwan Howard and they dont have anyone like Zo on their bench!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I predict a slow game with perhaps the Rockets having a small lead until the mid-3rd quarter, then the Heat will take over. T-Mac might get hot down the stretch, though, and that could be our demise.


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

Dan Patrick just said that Zo is starting tonight....


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Hopefully Udonis can play today, especially since we are shorthanded at the pf position, This could be a future NBA Final matchup


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

I wanna see a shaq zo starting lineup so bad!
we don't have haslem, they don't have howard... that makes us even.

and i think we're much deeper that they are inthe frontcourt... shaq, zo, doleac should be enough to combine for 96 minutes.

plus sura and tmac haven's played extremely well lately, i expect a tough win.

miami 99 houston 93


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we'll bring back the AIM chat for tonights game....message me around tip off if you want to get in....

ChesterBGSU


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are dead if shaq gets into foul trouble....

and doleac is prone to get fouls quick as well


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> I expect a loss, especially if Haslem can't play like himself. We are due for a loss anyway, and it could wake us up for the Suns game on Friday. We really need to keep pace with them if we want home court, and I think we need it if we reach the Finals. Maybe TMac will shoot like crap, and Shaq will go off on Yao, and DWade scores 30, and the Heat will find a way to win.


i dont agree cause in this current win streak, eddie haslem and DJ have all had horrendous nights, and we still won every game easily (except 1 or 2)!!!!
i mean it will be a tough game reguardless, but we can still do it!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i didnt even know about haslem.. is laettner unavailable too? 

we might miss malik tonight!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> i didnt even know about haslem.. is laettner unavailable too?
> 
> we might miss malik tonight!


Laettner is out at least a week with plantar fasciitis.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kenny Smith said he heard SVG saying Haslem is going to play tonight


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Doleac starting for Udon


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

No UD.......Doleac is starting


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq is turning it over too much, and we are not getting good shots


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

struggling early..........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

only a 16 point first quarter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

20-16 Rockets

End of the 1st Qtr


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rebound The Ball


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

somebody box out the ugly looking 40 year old

please


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright even I'm getting pissed at Alonzo right now.....box out!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

deserved quick exit for zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

8-2 run for the Heat


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Go heat.... I put 1000 on you guys.. :greatjob:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dooling is the man....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we let them get 6 quick points at the end...only up 5 now


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Not a bad half considering our PF depth, and being on the road. The Jones boyz have to give us a few 3 balls in the second half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we didnt play very good basketball, and we're up 5 on the road....

not happy, but we are in a good situation at half


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Shaq took it to Yao in the 2nd, now it's Yao's turn. I love watching these two guys go at it. Although Shaq has been hounded defensively alot more than Yao.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq's turn again


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade drew yao's 4th


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

time to make a big run and start to pull away with this one


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yuck...we let them tie it again


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why has wade started to shoot techs?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

when Tmac drives he always gets the hand check calls....we can't get a hand check on them if we begged for it


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we just gave them a 6 pt lead....horrible


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

TMac 0 fouls.....amazing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SVG really ****ed up early in this game leaving people in too long....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant hit a shot and just gave away this game....down 9 now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 8 now


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

If it wasnt for the stupid TO's (that the Rockets didnt even force) we woulda won this game...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

TMac 39 mins, 0 fouls

amazing


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

offensively we couldnt get anything going

we turned it over way to much

we let Houston get so many offensive rebounds.

played like crap tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wow


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

down 1, 15 seconds left!!!
eddie game winner? ha ha


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Ugh, I just screamed at my TV every time we turned the ball over with those lazy passes. Just a really ugly game tonight, we couldn't get anything going. This shows the value of Haslem on this team, I'd guess if he was on the roster we wouldn't have been outrebounded like we did and the Rockets wouldn't have that ridiculous numbers of offensive rebounds.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

**** David Wesley

go for the damn ball if you're gonna foul...i understand why you're doing it...but don't ****ing tackle the guy....

that's some bull**** right there


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

well we ran out of time, i wish we could have those 15 seconds back we friggin wasted... STAN where are you?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Stan was loco tonight and how in the hell does Stan play Rasual more than Zo.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need to start a new streak friday... biggest game of the year coming up on friday imo


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> **** David Wesley
> 
> go for the damn ball if you're gonna foul...i understand why you're doing it...but don't ****ing tackle the guy....
> 
> that's some bull**** right there


I'm sure he didn't mean that, he's quite a nice guy.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

this is the ugliest basketball i seen by the Heat in a long time now we will have to beat Phoenix to get the best record.

and Mutombo? is he on his prime?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

...and if this didn't show how important Udonis is to our team, I dont know what will...

all those possessions that we gave up 5-6 shots b/c of offensive boards, I would bet that Udon would've atleast gotten a few of those boards. 

and I hope this isn't a sign of Zo's best, b/c it wasn't very good


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Zo got seven effing minutes? Why?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

no excuses...
houston outhustled us, outcoached us, outplayed us in every possible way.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Terrible Game...just look forward to the next one (phoenix)


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ...and if this didn't show how important Udonis is to our team, I dont know what will...
> 
> all those possessions that we gave up 5-6 shots b/c of offensive boards, I would bet that Udon would've atleast gotten a few of those boards.
> 
> and I hope this isn't a sign of Zo's best, b/c it wasn't very good


i dont really see how it shows udonis is important. The rockets dont suck, because that sounds like what you are implying. they were also without juwan howard. and please stop spamming. we got you're whining about tmacs fouls the first time.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

How the hell is he "spamming" by saying that this shows how valuable Udon is on the team? Miami is rarely outrebounded and allowing this number of offensive rebounds is very unordinary. Haslem is an excellent rebounder and does get double-digit rebounds from time to time. While not detracting from the Rockets' efforts, the hole in our defense can't be ignored.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

On Thre3 said:


> i dont really see how it shows udonis is important. The rockets dont suck, because that sounds like what you are implying. they were also without juwan howard. and please stop spamming. we got you're whining about tmacs fouls the first time.


Check Udonis' rebounds per game, then check the rebounding stats for the game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

On Thre3 said:


> i dont really see how it shows udonis is important. The rockets dont suck, because that sounds like what you are implying. they were also without juwan howard. and please stop spamming. we got you're whining about tmacs fouls the first time.


dont compare Juwan to Udonis. Juwan wouldnt make the IR on our team


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

PartisanRanger said:


> How the hell is he "spamming" by saying that this shows how valuable Udon is on the team? Miami is rarely outrebounded and allowing this number of offensive rebounds is very unordinary. Haslem is an excellent rebounder and does get double-digit rebounds from time to time. While not detracting from the Rockets' efforts, the hole in our defense can't be ignored.


i wasnt talking about the spamming of udonis. If you actaully read my post, i was reffering to how he was whining about t-macs fouls.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

nickrock23 said:


> dont compare Juwan to Udonis. Juwan wouldnt make the IR on our team


you underestimate juwan.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> you underestimate juwan.


 you underestimate Udonis


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's pretty obvious that not having Haslem hurt us a lot. Is he slated to play against the Suns?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

aweful game for the heat :no:


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> you underestimate Udonis


and where did i say that? i have not commented on udonis at all. The only thing related is i disagree that the only reason the rocekts won is because udonis wasnt playing. you guys are so biased its funny.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

And you're not? I mean come on, you don't see that this game shows how Udnois is important to the team? Don't pretend that Juwan Howard has a similar/larger impact on this game than Haslem.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> and where did i say that? i have not commented on udonis at all. The only thing related is i disagree that the only reason the rocekts won is because udonis wasnt playing. you guys are so biased its funny.


 then don't post here...if you don't like how we talked about the game, then don't post! Go to the Rockets board and talk about it...

You haven't been here long if you thought we were gonna be nice people about losing....this is THE miami heat board, home of the homers...we're as biased as they get on this site....and if you don't like that, then don't come back! I don't see why you would, we don't play you anymore this year and it's not like you're gonna be able to meet us in the Finals!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> and where did i say that? i have not commented on udonis at all. The only thing related is i disagree that the only reason the rocekts won is because udonis wasnt playing. you guys are so biased its funny.


The Heat did everything in their power to hand the Rockets the win and ur team still almost handed the game back to us!:laugh: U take away the unforced TO's, missed (clutch) ft's and the fact that Mutombo and Spoon had (by far) their best games of the season (with our 2 best role players on the bench with injuries) and we crush u fools like we did in the last game!

Look at the game log on ESPN.com and you'll see that Spoon and Deke havent put up big numbers (like they did against us) in years! Do u really think that their gonna have repeat performances (of the game they had against us) at the ages of 35 and 40?

Not f'n likely!

With a team thats 100% healthy we would crush u fools (even with a Howard thats 100%) in a 7 game series!


----------



## cashbidniz (May 29, 2003)

This loss has to be put on SVG. I think many of you are wrong about Zo in this game. I thought he played with a lot of energy. He altered about seven or eight shots in his eight minutes. The offensive rebounds were not his fault, they were SVG's fault. Everyone knows that Zo is going to try to block every shot in the building, so having him out there with four smalls is not going to work (everytime Zo went for a block, it left Shandon trying to box out Mutombo). SVG went to this line-up not once but twice. He should've played Shandon alongside Shaq more often and allowed Doleac to play the 4 with Zo. He could've even played Wang for a couple of minutes.

The wasted 15 seconds at the end, even though it seemed to be some type of miscommunication, was brutal. Down 5 with a seven second differential should be an automatic foul, maybe a three-second attempt at a trap and steal, at most.

And finally, what can you say about Dwyane missing those 2 crucial free-throws which would've given 'em a chance, other than "don't worry about it, in games decided by you personally, we're like 16-2 this year."


----------

